# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Phòng Khách Sạn Nha Trang ngày cuối tuần và ngày hè giá rẻ 24/24 0903506907

## dulichhaiminh

*DU LỊCH HẢI MINH
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.

DU LỊCH HẢI MINH KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!

Để tạo điều kiện cho quý khách có một sự lựa chọn nhanh nhất, tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất và hợp lý nhất khi chọn thành phố biển Nha Trang là một trong những điểm lý tưởng nhất cho một kỳ nghĩ trong những ngày cuối tuần và những ngày hè sắp tới.

Dulichhaiminh là sự lựa chọn duy nhất của quý khách trong việc tư vấn và cung cấp đầy đủ tất cả các dịch vụ du lịch tại thành phố Nha Trang với một mức giá rẻ nhất, nhanh nhất và chất lượng nhất…

- Cung ứng và nhận đặt phòng khách sạn theo yêu cầu của quý khách qua điện thoại : 0903506907,0935429549.

- Một số khách sạn từ tiêu chuẩn 1*,2*,3*,4*,5*…đảm bảo theo giá rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với giá phòng công bố của tất cả các khách sạn trên thực tế.
**
**
**

- Nhận và tư vấn cho thuê căn hộ(thuê ngày và thuê tháng), thuê nhà(thuê > 3 tháng) mua căn hộ, mua nhà..
**
- Nhận đặt một số tour du lịch nổi tiếng tại thanh phố biển Nha trang.

+ Tour du ngoạn vui chơi 04 Đảo trên vịnh Nha Trang. 150.000vnđ/khách(bao gồm xe đưa đoán 2 chiều và ăn trưa nhẹ trên tàu…)
**

+ Tour vịnh Nha Phu Long Phú Đảo Khỉ : người lớn: 430.000vnđ, trẻ em: 270.000vnđ(giá này áp dụng bắt đầu từ ngày 1/4/2014)
**

+ Thẻ vinpearland :người lớn: 540.000 vnđ,trẻ em: 445.000 vnđ.
(giá này áp dụng bắt đầu từ ngày 1/4/2014).

**

+ Ngoài ra còn một số tour khác cũng thuột chương trình tour du lịch tại Nha Trang: tour câu cá biển đêm, tour bơi lặn biển khám phá đại dương,tour yangbay, suối thạch lâm, city tour…

**
**

+ Dịch vụ cho thuê tàu, cano tham quan vịnh Nha Trang.
*
*
**+ Nhận đặt vé xe giường nằm, vé tàu, vé máy bay đi các tuyến…giao vé tận nơi, đoán khách tận nơi.

**

+ Cho thuê xe máy:xe số:70.000/xe/ngày,tay ga:100.000/xe.
**
+ Dịch vụ cho thuê xe ôtô 4,7,16,29,45…chổ.
**

+ Dịch vụ xe đưa đoán sân bay CamRanh-NhaTrang giá rẻ:    250.000/chiều.

**

Hãy gọi nhanh cho dulichhaiminh Nha Trang ngay từ bây giờ…
0903506907,0935429549 24/24 mọi lúc, mọi nơi khi quý khách cần…

Dulichhaiminh xin chân thành cảm ơn quý khách!!!
*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Book:  :Book:  :Book: tinh kỷ rồi!!phải gọi thôi *0903506907* :dance:  :dance:  :dance:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars: Ta nói rồi phải gọi *0903506907* :starwars:  :starwars: sẽ gặp nhau tại Nha Trang sau!

----------


## dulichhaiminh

> *DU LỊCH HẢI MINH
> 30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> 1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
> MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.
> 
> DU LỊCH HẢI MINH KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!
> 
> Để tạo điều kiện cho quý khách có một sự lựa chọn nhanh nhất, tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất và hợp lý nhất khi chọn thành phố biển Nha Trang là một trong những điểm lý tưởng nhất cho một kỳ nghĩ trong những ngày cuối tuần và những ngày hè sắp tới.
> ...



hay len nhanh nhe!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dulichhaiminh

> *DU LỊCH HẢI MINH
> 30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> 1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
> MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.
> 
> DU LỊCH HẢI MINH KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!
> 
> Để tạo điều kiện cho quý khách có một sự lựa chọn nhanh nhất, tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất và hợp lý nhất khi chọn thành phố biển Nha Trang là một trong những điểm lý tưởng nhất cho một kỳ nghĩ trong những ngày cuối tuần và những ngày hè sắp tới.
> ...




hãy gọi nhanh nhanh cho Thông *0903506907 thanks!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

lên nhanh nhanh nào!!!!!!!!!!thanks

----------


## dulichhaiminh

lên nhanh nào!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dulichhaiminh

> *DU LỊCH HẢI MINH
> 30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> 1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
> MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.
> 
> DU LỊCH HẢI MINH KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!
> 
> Để tạo điều kiện cho quý khách có một sự lựa chọn nhanh nhất, tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất và hợp lý nhất khi chọn thành phố biển Nha Trang là một trong những điểm lý tưởng nhất cho một kỳ nghĩ trong những ngày cuối tuần và những ngày hè sắp tới.
> ...



0903506907, 0935429549

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars: *0903506907, 0935429549* :Gossip:  :Gossip:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:dance:  :dance:  :dance: _0903506907_ :dance:  :dance:  :dance:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

> *DU LỊCH HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
> 30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> 1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
> EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
> MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.
> 
> DU LỊCH HẢI MINH KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!
> 
> ...



hãy gọi nhanh nhanh cho Thông ngay từ bây giờ: 0903506907, 0935429549

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
WEB   : dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG​ TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.**
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
 WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
**EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com,**
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*DU LỊCH HẢI MINH
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG​ TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.**
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
**EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com,
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

> ​*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
> 30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> 1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
> **WEb :dulichaiminh.vn,haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
> EMAIL:dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
> MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.**
> 
> 
> DU LỊCH HẢI MINH KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!
> ...



*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
**WEb :dulichaiminh.vn,haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
EMAIL:dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

_CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com ,WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549._

----------


## dulichhaiminh

_CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com ,WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549._

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com, website: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
59A LÊ THÀNH PHƯƠNG -NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com, website: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.*_D&G Hotel.59A Lê Thành Phương- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa._*Add: 1/6 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.**Website: dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn**Email: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com* *Hotline: 0903506907- 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

> *CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
> 
> D&G Hotel.59A Lê Thành Phương- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.
> 
> Add: 1/6 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.
> 
> Website:**http://dulichhaiminh.vn/**, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
> 
> Email: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
> ...



*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.

D&G Hotel.59A Lê Thành Phương- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.

Add: 1/6 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.

Website:**http://dulichhaiminh.vn/**, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn

Email: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com

Hotline: 0903506907- 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

hotline: 0903506908
        website:http://dulichhaiminh.vn/

----------

